# Hawaii Savers card available



## Judy (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a Hawaii Savers card available for the asking.  It expires 12/31/2007.  I've used it for several discounts, but it isn't punched or anything to indicate which businesses were used.  If you can use it, please send me an email (not a PM) with your name and address.  I'll send it to the first person I hear from. Please also post here that you want it.  That way others will know that it's been taken.


----------



## kingjoey (Sep 20, 2007)

*Savers card*

Hi Judy, I'd love your card. I sent you an email. 

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 20, 2007)

*Note About Hawaii Savers' Card*

Hi Judy . . . glad to see you made it home OK.

As for the Hawaii Savers card, we have one too and have been using it mostly for dining.  Please be aware that it is no longer accepted at the Waimea Ranch House.  We did use it at Big Island Steak House (Waikoloa) and Daniel Thiebaut's (Waimea).  Neither server knew anything about the card, so we had to ask them to ask a manager, who did know and accepted the card.


----------



## wanderlust (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Yvonne,

I would like the Hawaii Savers Card if you no longer need it.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 20, 2007)

wanderlust said:


> Hey Yvonne,
> 
> I would like the Hawaii Savers Card if you no longer need it.



Sorry, it's already been promised to another TS owner along with my EB.  I'll be leaving them for him Saturday at Royal Sea Cliff.


----------



## Judy (Sep 20, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> As for the Hawaii Savers card, we have one too and have been using it mostly for dining.  Please be aware that it is no longer accepted at the Waimea Ranch House.


The manager at Cassandra's in Kona told us that they dropped out of the program two years ago, but he gave us the 10% discount anyway.


----------



## Parkplace (Sep 20, 2007)

Somehow I missed this conversation before now.

How do we get these Hawaii Saver Cards?  We are heading to Hawaii at the end of October for several weeks.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2007)

This is the website:  HawaiiSavers

We have bought his coupons on ebay for several years and they have always been a great value, but recently his customer service has taken a nose dive.  He seldom has ebay auctions any more, but when he does, he sells the card cheaper on ebay than he does on his website:  Ebay/HawaiiSavers

We also found that several of the listings for offers on his website are no longer valid, but he doesn't remove them.  Before you buy the card, decide which offers you are interested in and call the vendors to see if they are actually still participants.  I think there are still some good values, but the program has gotten a little sloppy and you need to check-out the offers you want, before you buy.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 21, 2007)

Judy said:


> The manager at Cassandra's in Kona told us that they dropped out of the program two years ago, but he gave us the 10% discount anyway.




Did you e-mail Michelle at H/S to let her know?  She was very surprised to learn that Waimea Ranch House wouldn't accept it, but also stated that it does happen that "partners" do drop out throughout the year.

I must admit, I would never buy their card, for that reason!

p.s.  We went to Daniel Thiebaut's (Waimea) again tonight and they gave us 10% off rather than the $10 as advertised in the H/S program brochure.  It didn't seem worth the hassle to fight for the other $2.50 so we let it go, especially since we were fortunate to receive our card from another TUGGER here and didn't pay for it.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 21, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> This is the website:  HawaiiSavers
> 
> We have bought his coupons on ebay for several years and they have always been a great value, but recently his customer service has taken a nose dive.  He seldom has ebay auctions any more, but when he does, he sells the card cheaper on ebay than he does on his website:  Ebay/HawaiiSavers
> 
> We also found that several of the listings for offers on his website are no longer valid, but he doesn't remove them.  Before you buy the card, decide which offers you are interested in and call the vendors to see if they are actually still participants.  I think there are still some good values, but the program has gotten a little sloppy and you need to check-out the offers you want, before you buy.



Admittedly, we were disappointed to buy nearly $300 from them via eBay and didn't receive a "free card" with our purchase.    Personally, I found their eBay deals to be the best way to go with their vendors.  We bought the Island Breeze Luau at 2:1 (approx $67); the ATV Waterfalls tour at 2:1 (approx. $167) and a couple of $50 dining certificates (Big Island Steak House and Daniel Thiebaut's) for around $25-$30 each.


----------



## aver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Entertainment, hawaii savers, etc.*

Hi,
We(5)of us are heading to the big island and wondering if anyone would like to possibly pass on their cards? If you're there yourself and would be willing to leave the card(s) good for 2008--I'd be willing to pay a fee, if you would like? I could also send the card back if you would like it back to use again in 08. Anyone?? Particullarly interested in dining and activities. Great Big Thanks!!!


----------

